# baby lemon tetra



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

Really didn't expect to find babies in my community tank! I have Lemon tetras, and they are the culprits I'm pretty sure. The only other fish are oto cats. Was doing regular weekly maintainance, when I saw these liitle tiny fry swimming around in the top of othe aquarium. I think there are 5 or 6 right now. Just had to show them off!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Where do you have it stored, on your computer you will need to upload it to a free site like photobucket then use that link.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

i dont see any video, sorry bro but congrats on the new fry lol


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

*Baby Lemon Tetra*

First I want to appologize. I kind of messed up the other thread, so I'm starting over...lol!

I got some pics of the baby tetras. Disregard any mention of videos...lol!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Merged your threads.

Thats a cute little baby.What are you feeding them?


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Merged your threads.
> 
> Thats a cute little baby.What are you feeding them?


Right now I'm feeding them whatever the parents eat except ground up really fine. Don't get paid till Wednesday, so I'll have to wait to get them anything special. The tank is heavily planted, so I'm sure there are little organisms living on the plants that are nourishing the babies too.


----------

